# Blackberry Contracts



## manchesterborn (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi. 
I am moving out to Dubai in 4 weeks and want to get a blackberry contract sorted. I have looked on du etc but cant seem to work out bow the costing is done. 

Basically what I need is a handset with a contract that gives about 250 minutes or so and about 400 texts. Because it is a blackberry I also need data n Internet included. Roughly from your experience how much do you think this would cost in total each month?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Blackberry service is separate from the call plans. Du has two options, National for 130 and International for 260. National's good if you don't travel a lot. 

For the call plans you have these plans »du

I guess the Elite Super 250 or 500 might be the ones for you

So you have to pay for a call plan AND the BB service

OR you can buy a Blackberry 8520 that comes with a free Elite plan and 6 months free National BB. You can of course use your own BB as long as it's unlocked and just sell off the 8520.


----------

